# spanish plate vehicle registration and ITV



## Buenobaz (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi, I'd like to find out more about getting my motorbike/S over to Spain and registered with Spanish plates. I know a little, like the bikes would need to have an ITV, regardless of age (2014 BMW 2015 KTM) how difficult is this ITV test, especially when it comes to after market exhausts? Both bikes are not simple STOCK BIKES, as most aren't these days. But both bikes are quite new both with less than 8ooo miles on, fully services etc so being road safe is NOT AN ISSUE, it's just this damn exhaust thing that might cause a problem, or so I've heard. Is it black and white, like aftermarket exhaust is automatic FAIL, OR do they make a judgement call based on how the bike looks and sounds. Also, apart from the costs for the ITV test, and registration paperwork, is there anything else I need to consider like IMPORT TAX, considering the age of the bikes? I know nothing about that part. 
When I am over there I intend to visit some garages to try and find out exactly what's required, but any help provided would be greatly received. 
I love my bikes as I have spent time and money getting them just right, but if it's just too much grief and money, I may have to ditch the idea sell them, and buy new bikes in Spain....not ideal, would be a real shame. 
Cheers.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

The ITV test is to ensure the vehicle conforms as when the manufacturer built it - in theory. As always on the day it is down to the individual examiner. The ITV test for importing a vehicle is different to the normal two yearly test and costs more. 

For more info on the procedure please pm me - I have a crib sheet available 

Davexf 
.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

There is no such thing as import tax. What there MAY be is first registration tax. This can be avoided if you meet the necessary criteria - have lived in UK for 12 months prior, have owned the vehicle for 6 months prior and matriculate (or start the process) within 30 days of arriving here (padron, being resident etc.)

I think your biggest issue is that the bike(s) are non-standard and so you won't be able to get a CoC (certificate of conformity). Without this you will need to have a technical inspection which is MORE than the normal ITV.


----------



## Buenobaz (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks, well I think I'll meet that criteria you mention re first registration, so all....haha..I have to worry about is the damn ITV or coc. I don't suppose you know how strict they are, like with my KTM bike for instance, it has an Akrapovic exhaust system, which 90% of owners do as standard upgrade, this is sold via KTM as an extra, so it's not like I've added something peculiar if you get my drift...are they like black and white, if ANYTHING differs to how it is in the showroom, then you will need the COC?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Buenobaz said:


> Hi, I'd like to find out more about getting my motorbike/S over to Spain and registered with Spanish plates. I know a little, like the bikes would need to have an ITV, regardless of age (2014 BMW 2015 KTM) how difficult is this ITV test, especially when it comes to after market exhausts? Both bikes are not simple STOCK BIKES, as most aren't these days. But both bikes are quite new both with less than 8ooo miles on, fully services etc so being road safe is NOT AN ISSUE, it's just this damn exhaust thing that might cause a problem, or so I've heard. Is it black and white, like aftermarket exhaust is automatic FAIL, OR do they make a judgement call based on how the bike looks and sounds. Also, apart from the costs for the ITV test, and registration paperwork, is there anything else I need to consider like IMPORT TAX, considering the age of the bikes? I know nothing about that part.
> When I am over there I intend to visit some garages to try and find out exactly what's required, but any help provided would be greatly received.
> I love my bikes as I have spent time and money getting them just right, but if it's just too much grief and money, I may have to ditch the idea sell them, and buy new bikes in Spain....not ideal, would be a real shame.
> Cheers.


Its possible you may have to change the headlights for right-hand drive dipped beam and the Speedo unless it shows kph. I looked into registering my 8 year old car in Spain and was quoted 7000€ but that could be because its currently registered in Switzerland.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, you need speedos in kph and headlights altered. I have known people swap their exhausts back to original in order to pass the ITV.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Buenobaz said:


> Hi, I'd like to find out more about getting my motorbike/S over to Spain and registered with Spanish plates. I know a little, like the bikes would need to have an ITV, regardless of age (2014 BMW 2015 KTM) how difficult is this ITV test, especially when it comes to after market exhausts? Both bikes are not simple STOCK BIKES, as most aren't these days. But both bikes are quite new both with less than 8ooo miles on, fully services etc so being road safe is NOT AN ISSUE, it's just this damn exhaust thing that might cause a problem, or so I've heard. Is it black and white, like aftermarket exhaust is automatic FAIL, OR do they make a judgement call based on how the bike looks and sounds. Also, apart from the costs for the ITV test, and registration paperwork, is there anything else I need to consider like IMPORT TAX, considering the age of the bikes? I know nothing about that part.
> When I am over there I intend to visit some garages to try and find out exactly what's required, but any help provided would be greatly received.
> I love my bikes as I have spent time and money getting them just right, but if it's just too much grief and money, I may have to ditch the idea sell them, and buy new bikes in Spain....not ideal, would be a real shame.
> Cheers.


Hi , we had the same issue as you and indeed my husband brought his bikes with him to Spain. a few months later he took the older bikes back to the UK ( he had already pre-sold them). He kept his Suzuki GSX R 1000 as he wanted to get that on Spanish plates. It wasnt standard either and had after market parts fitted. It is a mint bike with a tyco paint job. When we went for the ITV , the guys were very helpful and informed him , he would have to change his single seat , get a reflector on his number plate support and put the standard exhaust on. So I guess its not about how the bike looks and these things you could argue are not safety related. The annoying thing was we had an engineers report done as part of the process and he didnt mention to us about the aftermarket parts. We didnt pay for or go through the ITV as the guys very helpfully told us what to correct prior to doing so. He sorted it out , bike passed the ITV and then with all the docs , changes were made at Trafico. Its a long process but lots of docs online to help you through it. He has since bought another bike in Spain , that process was ok and to change it his name wasnt too daunting either. A Gestor will do all of this for you at a cost. Its worth though it as the roads here are fabulous for bikes as well as the weather !


----------



## Buenobaz (Dec 31, 2016)

Thx Dave I'd like to know more. Not sure how to communicate with you, other than here. Cheers.


----------



## Buenobaz (Dec 31, 2016)

Sorry mate just finding my feet here, I'd like to know more, how can we communicate?


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Buenobaz said:


> Sorry mate just finding my feet here, I'd like to know more, how can we communicate?


:welcome:

Now you have 6 posts you can send a private message, go to user cp scroll down find send new message on the left hand column and off you go


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

I was looking to bring my bikes with me when I come, but decided given the cost and complexity I will sell one and bring the other. Mine is too old to have a CoC so it will require a technical inspection/engineers report as far as I can establish. I too have to address the fruity pipe syndrome but I was kind of hoping that ITV inspectors are like MOT inspectors, with some being a little more understanding.

Good luck & let us know how it works out.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Buenobaz said:


> Hi, I'd like to find out more about getting my motorbike/S over to Spain and registered with Spanish plates. I know a little, like the bikes would need to have an ITV, regardless of age (2014 BMW 2015 KTM) how difficult is this ITV test, especially when it comes to after market exhausts? Both bikes are not simple STOCK BIKES, as most aren't these days. But both bikes are quite new both with less than 8ooo miles on, fully services etc so being road safe is NOT AN ISSUE, it's just this damn exhaust thing that might cause a problem, or so I've heard. Is it black and white, like aftermarket exhaust is automatic FAIL, OR do they make a judgement call based on how the bike looks and sounds. Also, apart from the costs for the ITV test, and registration paperwork, is there anything else I need to consider like IMPORT TAX, considering the age of the bikes? I know nothing about that part.
> When I am over there I intend to visit some garages to try and find out exactly what's required, but any help provided would be greatly received.
> I love my bikes as I have spent time and money getting them just right, but if it's just too much grief and money, I may have to ditch the idea sell them, and buy new bikes in Spain....not ideal, would be a real shame.
> Cheers.


Well both bikes are easy to get a COC for as the are modern.
I guess you have the OE cans still ?, in that case pop these on before the MOT.
A wall at night will tell you if the headlight kicks up to the left kerb (that being the case you need to change) or it has a flat beam (no kick up) as some bikes did.
Use a Gestor to do the paperwork (IMO)
As has been said if you want to avoid the first registration tax get on the case soon after you arrive.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Morning.

I have just completed the process to import and register a car..... at least our Gestor has! 
I changed the lights to European specification before leaving the UK and was fortunate that the car was completely standard - I was warned in the strongest terms that the process would be much more complicated & expensive if I had non-standard or even manufacturer options fitted (wheels, bodywork etc).
I took the car for the ITV myself, the testers were helpful.... tolerated my schoolboy Spanish, before revealing their excellent english. The test itself appears far more thorough than an MOT but the car passed & I was given the appropriate sticker. Paperwork and a set of number plates were received from the Gestor a couple of weeks later.

To be be brief, and in my personal experience if repeating this process for my bike would be to use a Gestor, make sure the vehicle is sound before leaving the UK, ask a UK dealer for help with COC and consider reverting specification to basic if easy & able to do so.

Anecdotally, people have also told me (afterwards) that getting an ITV in Estepona is easier than San Pedro as the equipment in the testing centre is less modern!!

....... Just my €0.02 worth!

Good luck!


----------

